# Raising an OBT from sling



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondered what peoples experiences are with raising an OBT from a sling. Ive read all the care sheets but just wondered what the "true" story is. Will he/she grow fast.... if it bites me when its young will it be as bad as "they" say..... how often should I feed it etc etc... 

I know everyone has there own ideas and interpretations of care sheets so just wanted to know from an OBT keeper how they have raised theirs.

When it first arrived to me and I transferred him/her into her new home I was taken back to school by how fast they actually are. Almost looked as though it vanished!!!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i got one of my obt as a first instar about 6month ago its a good inch plus leg span now and a great colour one of my fav ts tbh


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I've had a couple from first molt, they're now approx 5in LS in a little over a year. I feed once a week. Both in an arboreal set up, both have turned it into cool webbed funnel underground lair. Both raised exactly the same, one is a NASTY nasty cow, the other is a pussy cat.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> I've had a couple from first molt, they're now approx 5in LS in a little over a year. I feed once a week. Both in an arboreal set up, both have turned it into cool webbed funnel underground lair. Both raised exactly the same, one is a NASTY nasty cow, the other is a pussy cat.


same lol i have an obt tht u could tickle lol


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

got two obts at the end of january both as slings rehoused them both once need doing again just getting the nerve up their
bloody fast 
they have made nice web tunnels though and eat every thing that goes in their.not sure on their growth as i just don't see them.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> I've had a couple from first molt, they're now approx 5in LS in a little over a year. I feed once a week. Both in an arboreal set up, both have turned it into cool webbed funnel underground lair. Both raised exactly the same, one is a NASTY nasty cow, the other is a pussy cat.


Thinking of going arboreal with ours, it's about a 1.5" at the moment (actually moulted again last night) but was 1st or 2nd instar when we got it at SEAS from Mark (House of Spiders) this year at the end of January.

Wondered, what size tanks have you got for them? Also, did you provide anything in the 'middle' of the enclosures for them to web around? Most people seem to provide terrestrial setups for OBTs but from what I can work out about their nature arboreal seems to be much more sensible.

Cheers!!

Phil.


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

ive heard mixed reviews on setups. Should I go with an arboreal one once I rehouse?


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

we are going to rehouse ours in tanks 11" long by 5" 6" wide by 6" high so they have both aboreal and terestrial.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

guruphil said:


> Thinking of going arboreal with ours, it's about a 1.5" at the moment (actually moulted again last night) but was 1st or 2nd instar when we got it at SEAS from Mark (House of Spiders) this year at the end of January.
> 
> Wondered, what size tanks have you got for them? Also, did you provide anything in the 'middle' of the enclosures for them to web around? Most people seem to provide terrestrial setups for OBTs but from what I can work out about their nature arboreal seems to be much more sensible.
> 
> ...


They're both in tall round tuppaware type things. Probably around 10in tall, 6/7in wide. Will rehouse soon, just putting it off for as long as possible... They began with 3-4in of substrate, sticks, fake plant. The soil is now top to bottom, lots of tunnels, no twigs in sight. 


Here's the little darling


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely shot there, Forever! :2thumb:


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Had no problems with any of my obts before except for their tremendous speed, mine arent even aggressive in fairness! I have mine in a terrestrial set up and she has made a superb burrow with lots of webbing around, these are strange Ts in the sense that they can be set up either or and seem to do fine. This one I have now is in a terrestrial set up however my last one (male :-|) was in an arboreal set up in a glass tank and he loved that too, also with lots of webbing and tubes. I find they are quite quick growers, although that might be because the first one I had was male. Either way you decide to go, i'd definately invest in them, fantastic Ts just be aware of their speed


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

As Marshall said, they thrive on neglect.
Easy, and worthwhile getting a few when they're cheap.
Ive raised about 500 from nymphs to large slings, great things but they can really move when freaked.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

We have had ours for a couple of weeks now and its burrowed into its vermiculite and not eating. So we should be expecting a moult soon :2thumb:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

guruphil said:


> Thinking of going arboreal with ours, it's about a 1.5" at the moment (actually moulted again last night) but was 1st or 2nd instar when we got it at SEAS from Mark (House of Spiders) this year at the end of January.
> 
> Wondered, what size tanks have you got for them? Also, did you provide anything in the 'middle' of the enclosures for them to web around? Most people seem to provide terrestrial setups for OBTs but from what I can work out about their nature arboreal seems to be much more sensible.
> 
> ...


You can't "go arboreal" with them though, they'll just ignore it and try to burrow, or make a tube if they fancy it :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> You can't "go arboreal" with them though, they'll just ignore it and try to burrow, or make a tube if they fancy it :lol2:


Actually some P. murinus are ONLY found in arboreal habitats.
I find they're far more likely to use a semi-arboreal enclosure if you set it up right.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Actually some P. murinus are ONLY found in arboreal habitats.
> I find they're far more likely to use a semi-arboreal enclosure if you set it up right.


I was more pointing out that they'll make their own mind up rather then you choosing, :2thumb:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol. I meant leaning towards a more arboreal or at least semi arboreal style of enclosure. Actually considering an HoS top hinged arboreal tank at the moment. 

Likewise by "going arboreal with them " I didn't mean we were going to move our spider room into a treehouse. LOL.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine are SAS style aborial fossorial terrestrial burrowers..... :Na_Na_Na_Na: I took poxicators advise an set em up right!!! OP the bite off a sling does'nt really hurt that much but bugs a bit for a couple a hours or so.... Not been bitten by an adult.. I personally dont have any issues with any of my obt. I dont find them as fast as some I keep but wary just the same lol..... Well worth adding to anyones collection. I keep a few communities of these I got from pete. Only lost 1 to date I believe from cannabalism, but not convinced....good luck with yours....:2thumb:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Easy to care for, they grow fairly quickly too if you feed them plenty. Temperament becomes more defensive as they grow but as slings they are very adorable and don't attempt to bite you. They are very adaptable to varying environmental conditions (dry or humid, they thrive regardless).

I currently have two adult females and a subadult female which one of the adults mothered. Recently pulled a sac from my #2 female and the last nymphs have moulted to sling today  The other two are mated.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> As Marshall said, they thrive on neglect.
> Easy, and worthwhile getting a few when they're cheap.
> Ive raised about 500 from nymphs to large slings, great things but they can really move when freaked.


I had four slings from Poxicator in January; they were little fingernail size then, and the two I still have are now about an inch long! I've just moved them into individual containers, taking Pete's advice about moving their home with them, and had absolutely no trouble at all. They've each got a little substrate and a piece of toilet roll, and they've made kind of semi-arboreal burrowing set ups...

I don't know what it is about them, but I adore them. Wonderful colours, and terrific to watch when I feed them!


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

wow! thanks for all the advice. 

just incase anybody was interested y collection now consists of:

Giant White knee
Salmon Pink Birdeater 
OBT

next on the list will be a goliath!


----------

